# Who has the best clones in LA?



## greenguy (Jan 26, 2010)

Gearing up for a grow...who has the best selection of clones in the city of LA or valley?


----------



## greenfriend (Jan 26, 2010)

i think oaksterdam nursery has an outlet in socal, i would start there


----------



## greenguy (Jan 26, 2010)

I know they have an academic facility there but not sure if they sell clones... I can find out though, I have been there asking questions before and am considering taking their courses to learn about opening a dispensary and to network some...

Anyone know first hand of a place with excellent clones?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 26, 2010)

Clone buying in California is like a "Box of chocolates".....you never know what you are going to get.


----------



## greenguy (Jan 26, 2010)

damn...thats what I was afraid of!


----------



## greenguy (Jan 27, 2010)

A friend offered me OG kuch clones for 20$ a piece...


----------



## MindzEye (Jan 28, 2010)

Progressive options had a nice and healthy selection last time I went, healthy clones. 

LA Wonderland Caregivers has some nice cuts

H.C.C. on woodley in the Valley has some nice cuts

Green Angel of Malibu has huge selections, but call them first they sell out quick.


----------



## greenguy (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanx Mindzeye...good post!


----------



## sparerib (Mar 3, 2010)

i love these two 
PNC peoples Nursery Care in long beach 
and Po progressive option in van nuys
they both have like over 30 different cuts each


----------

